# service_ppt that can generates PowerPoint slide file with transparent images for OBS.



## juria90 (Sep 14, 2020)

juria90 submitted a new resource:

service_ppt that can generates PowerPoint slide file with transparent images for OBS. - PowerPoint, ppt, pptx, transparent image, png, find and replace text



> Hi all.
> I made a python based PowerPoint slide generation tool that can export transparent png,
> which can be used by OBS.
> I wrote this tool to generate slide file based on blble verse, hymn, announcement text that was used for service for my Church.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

